# Problema nel creare una lista di parole



## nightstorm

Salve a tutti.
Non lo so se questa è la sezione giusta del forum, in tal caso vogliate perdonarmi.
Mi sono appena registrato e sto riscontrando problemi nel creare liste di parole su wordreference. Ogni volta che provo a creare una lista mi compare il messaggio

"You need to have an account in order to create a list

*Redirecting you to the login page...*

Please check "Stay logged in" before clicking on "Log in" button."

Ho provato a fare esattamente com'è scritto ma non ho risolto nulla.

Spero possiate aiutarmi a risolvere.

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve

Cancella la memoria cache del tuo browser ed a accetta i cookie di WR, poi riprova.
Vediamo se così funziona.


----------



## nightstorm

Ciao Paul, grazie per la risposta.
Ho provato a fare esattamente come hai detto tu ma non ho risolto nulla.
Ho provato anche a cambiare browser ma il problema persiste.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nightstorm said:


> Ciao Paul, grazie per la risposta.
> Ho provato a fare esattamente come hai detto tu ma non ho risolto nulla.
> Ho provato anche a cambiare browser ma il problema persiste.


Allora temo che dovrai aspettare che @mkellogg ti risponda.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, I found the problem and fixed it. The newest forum accounts were not available on that server. I've fixed it. Nightstorm, you should be able to log in now. Everybody else should be able to log in within an hour or two.

Let me know if you have any more problems!


----------



## nightstorm

Problem solved!
Thank you very much mkellogg 


P.S: I have another question. How can I add words from my chronology directly to a list? Is it possible?


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, we have no easy way to do that.


----------



## nightstorm

It would be an interesting opportunity, so you could consider my suggestion and implement the possibility to move words from the chronology to a personal list


----------

